# WTT: Samsung Androidwear watch from google i/o for ???



## consultutah (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a brand new, never used Samsung Gear Live Androidwear watch that I got from google io – I have an iPhone so it isn’t doing me any good. Interested in trading for:
- Cash 
- Binoculars
- Range finder
- Trailcam
- Ammo (22lr, .380 ACP, 9mm, .40 S&W, .223/5.56, 300 win mag)

Has built-in heart rate monitor.

I can add cash where it makes sense. PM me.


----------

